# ملف بوربوينت عن المضخات الهيدروليكيه جامد haydraulic pumps



## محمد سلامه الراضى (8 يونيو 2010)

ده ملف بوريونت وبالحركه الفلاشيه هتشوف انواع المضخات وازاي بتشتغل


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 يونيو 2010)

جميل ورائع


----------



## mgd2000 (17 أغسطس 2010)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## م/ أيمن النعمي (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
جدا رائع الموضوع


----------



## م. رجب أبو عمار (19 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## berd (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## chatze58 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## فتى الصحرا (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alharmi (27 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (4 فبراير 2011)

ارجو الدعاء لمصر


----------



## safety280 (4 فبراير 2011)

that was helpful :10:​


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​*​


----------



## Hythamaga (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed shawky (30 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ​:28:​


----------



## saaddd (7 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووورررر وانشاء الله مأجور


----------



## amer thawabtah (22 يناير 2014)

مشكووووور جدا
لكن اود الاستفسار عن معاهد متخصصه في التدريب على صيانة المضخات


----------



## engmta (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## صاعق الخونه (6 فبراير 2014)

موضوع رائع 
مشكووووووور


----------



## دعيبس (6 فبراير 2014)

رائع وجميل


----------



## Moustafa Othman (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

